# Anyone with tints



## GimpsGTP (Apr 6, 2008)

I just got tints put on the GTO today. I have been going to the same place for years and I trust them to do great work. They told me the black dots around the edge of our back driver and passenger windows, as well as the back windows are sometimes hard to tint because air gets trapped in there and may leave a gap. Anyone else had this problem when tinting their GTO?

Nick


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Those "dots" are a result of the lamination process in the glass. It is on the inside of the glass between the lamination's. I have never heard of air gaps in tint of the glass because of the lamination from the manufacturer of the glass. I am not a tint authority, but IMO I think the installer may be giving you an excuse IF any air bubbles result from the tint not being applied properly. Check with another installer of tint for their opinion.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

The problem with the dots you're describing, are that when tinting, though air is pushed out, or displaced by a water solution when tint is applied, that when the tint dries, even with a great amount of heat, can allow air to be trapped within and round the dots. What you'd have to do, is tint the car on a particularly sunny day, park it in the sun after tinting, and periodically push the edges of the tint, from the center to the edges where you see air pockets forming. You'll never be able to get all the bubbles out, but you can definately minimize the bubbling/air trim. 

I tinted for several years at my shop, and it's a huge PITA.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have 20% tints on my GTO, everything came out great, just a few TINY dots on my rear window, seems like its been over a month Ive gotten them, and the bubbles dont want to go away.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I got tinted windows it does have little dots not much cant really tell but another is that my goat is always in the garage and no sun hits it and the sun helps them to not bubble.
Good luck.


----------

